# 34/70 taste?



## iralosavic (24/4/13)

I've been going on about strange/unpleasant tastes in my beers lately and I've deliberately been altering as many variables one brew at a time as an elimination process. Now I'm down to only two constants, 34/70 and ME.

My wife, who has a very sensitive pallate has detected absolutely no flaws in any of the beers I've made which I consider to be tainted. My friends shrug their shoulders, some even say it's awesome etc. But me, I struggle to enjoy them because of a prevolent/dominant taste that reminds me of that salt x chemical taste reminiscent of infected moucus making its way from your nose to your throat.

One of the variables I've eliminated is being sick, so it's not that. I've tried different yeast preparation techniques (sprinkle, rehydrate etc), I've tried one pack vs two, variance in aerating methods etc Different beers of different SG and FG etc etc I've even tried 34/70 in maltier/darker lagers and experience the same as the light lagers where everything is transparent.


So I can only conclude it is simply how my taste buds perceive this particular yeast! So I will see how I go using a finer filter (.45m absolute) on this last chance beer.


Has anyone ever had a problem like this where they just have to use a different yeast because of their taste?


----------



## Bribie G (24/4/13)

34/70 will chuck sulphur like you wouldn't believe and to avoid that, you really need to do the full lagering exercise including a long primary fermentation then up to 40 days lagering at near freezing. I'd try a more forgiving yeast like Wyeast Danish which chucks some sulphur initially (as most lager yeasts do) but is fairly neutral in the end.

If you want to stick to dry yeasts, Morgan's Lager yeast gives a nice neutral finish without the stinky fart gas.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (24/4/13)

I wasn't real happy with 34/70 either time I used it. It conked out short and left the beer tasting astringent to me.

I've used S189 and craftbrewer's own lager yeasts (one of which is S189 IIRC), and not had a problem with them.

Another trick I tried was using US05 at extremely low temps - 14-15 degrees in a Golden Strong Lager. The judges didn't pick up Esters and it got a 2nd place. At that temp, it's extremely neutral and in a strong beer - it worked.

Goomba


----------



## iralosavic (24/4/13)

Bribie G said:


> 34/70 will chuck sulphur like you wouldn't believe and to avoid that, you really need to do the full lagering exercise including a long primary fermentation then up to 40 days lagering at near freezing. I'd try a more forgiving yeast like Wyeast Danish which chucks some sulphur initially (as most lager yeasts do) but is fairly neutral in the end.
> 
> If you want to stick to dry yeasts, Morgan's Lager yeast gives a nice neutral finish without the stinky fart gas.


Thanks for the feedback, mate. I guess you could call it sulphur. The bad side of sulphur (I don't mind the sulphur you get in beers like Carlton Draught etc).

After a week at 10c I did a 3 day d-rest at 1.016 and last I checked it was at 1.010. Based on the recipe, I'm expecting around 1.008, so I'll keep it at 12c for another week and crash chill it for a month or so, then filter it. See how it turns out. I think I might just give 34/70 the flick though!

I'm only using dry yeasts because my DIY stirplate is unreliable and I haven't got the funds to purchase one just yet, but I can't wait to get into liquid yeasts!



Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I wasn't real happy with 34/70 either time I used it. It conked out short and left the beer tasting astringent to me.
> 
> I've used S189 and craftbrewer's own lager yeasts (one of which is S189 IIRC), and not had a problem with them.
> 
> ...


The s189 is quite neutral and I've always been impressed by it. The only reason I haven't used it for a while is because the only place I can find it is at CB and I have found it hard to justify the cost in shipping a large order (they won't ship in an envelope etc) when I have local options etc.

Guess I could give US-05 a go, but I'll prob just bite the bullet and stock up on s189 until I can get into liquid yeasts.


----------



## Hpal (21/7/15)

http://www.nationalhomebrew.com.au
I recently purchased from these guys, they are awesome. One pack of saison yeast delivered for $5, $1 shipping in an envelope!


----------



## jphowman (26/7/15)

Just heard on the session that Chuckanut Brewery uses this yeast exclusively on their lagers and does pretty well with it.

I've also not had a problem with it.


----------



## dicko (27/7/15)

Maybe water and not the yeast??

Are you all grain or extract???

Not using that generic Starsan are you that some HB shops sell??


----------



## Topher (27/7/15)

Ive had good results with 34/70. Its a weinestephaner strain so cant be too shabby.



dicko said:


> Not using that generic Starsan are you that some HB shops sell??


Is this a problem you have had?


----------



## dicko (27/7/15)

Topher said:


> Ive had good results with 34/70. Its a weinestephaner strain so cant be too shabby.
> 
> Is this a problem you have had?


I like the results I get with 34/70 and is a very popular on a world scale.

There is a thread on here somewhere re the generic Starsan.
I have only ever used the genuine product without any problems....I will see if I can find it.


----------



## dicko (27/7/15)

Here it is Topher....

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/62743-keg-king-sanitiser-taste/


----------



## dicko (27/7/15)

Hahaha...I just noticed that the OP is one in the same in both this and the other topic, so at a guess the OP is now using Starsan.

And the other topic was from April 2013 so actually it is an old topic that has been dragged up from the depths of the archives


----------



## fraser_john (27/7/15)

dicko said:


> <snip> so actually it is an old topic that has been dragged up from the depths of the archives


Yeah and for a very odd reason too.... "http://www.nationalhomebrew.com.au
I recently purchased from these guys, they are awesome. One pack of saison yeast delivered for $5, $1 shipping in an envelope!"

Nothing even related to the original topic LOL


----------



## Danscraftbeer (27/7/15)

I've got a pilsner vigourously brewing at the moment with 34/70 at 13c. It smells impressively clean. No sulfur aroma at all. I've also used the generic Star San for yonks its been dependable. Were do you get the genuin Star San? I've never seen it unless you pay a small fortune to get it here from America. If in doubt its easy enough to have boiled water to rince. I rince the kegs just because I dont like the idea of lots of bubbles mixing with the finished beer in feer of intoducing oxygen. And yep, Phosphoric Acid is practically an ingredient of soft drinks. Supposidly gives a tangy flavor adored by people esepecially kids etc.


----------



## dicko (27/7/15)

Danscraftbeer said:


> I've got a pilsner vigourously brewing at the moment with 34/70 at 13c. It smells impressively clean. No sulfur aroma at all. I've also used the generic Star San for yonks its been dependable. Were do you get the genuin Star San? I've never seen it unless you pay a small fortune to get it here from America. If in doubt its easy enough to have boiled water to rince. I rince the kegs just because I dont like the idea of lots of bubbles mixing with the finished beer in feer of intoducing oxygen. And yep, Phosphoric Acid is practically an ingredient of soft drinks. Supposidly gives a tangy flavor adored by people esepecially kids etc.


I get mine from Beerbelly brewing or Craftbrewer, it last a long while though so I wouldnt rely on making a living from the sale of it. 

Also good for the fillings in your teeth, particularly if you tend to be a bit heavy handed with the ratio. 



fraser_john said:


> Yeah and for a very odd reason too.... "http://www.nationalhomebrew.com.au
> I recently purchased from these guys, they are awesome. One pack of saison yeast delivered for $5, $1 shipping in an envelope!"
> 
> Nothing even related to the original topic LOL


That is a good deal FJ...one thing I hate is someone value adding freight...it gives me the shits.


----------



## jphowman (27/7/15)

Jeepers! I didn't notice the date stamps.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (27/7/15)

franks said:


> Jeepers! I didn't notice the date stamps.


You mean the thread date? I actually think its cool to keep the subject going. Its better all in one or 2 threads than 20 different threads. Some good shared insight to be found in past posts.


----------



## thebigwilk (27/7/15)

I have just done my first SMASH brew using this yeast, very clean smooth a little malt forward but very happy with it and would use it again.
Cheers!


----------



## antiphile (27/7/15)

I do a lot of lagers and pilsners and use a lot of yeasts (though to be honest mainly liquid these days). Haven't had any probs in the past with W34/70; but it might be worth trying S-23 'cos there's good results with that one too. Never used S-189 though, so can't help out there.


----------



## Adr_0 (27/7/15)

A few things with lagers:
-boil vigorously for 90+ min
-dechlorinate water, do not let bleach comedy within 10m of beer 
-use about three times the yeasty you think you need 

34/70 is good but doesn't have a lot of character. I have been happier with Wyeast 2000. It won't hide flaws though.


----------

